# 1965 Gto Wheel and tire Help!



## Abeling11 (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm finally on the homestretch with MY 65 gto resto, and I'm shopping for a 18x8 Front 18x9 rear rim setup, I think I'm going with the ridler 850 rims but need help on sizing the tires anyone have a similar rim size that has fitted tires that can help? Thanks in advance


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Is it ridler 650 like the ones on my car? Look at my garage then look at my wheels. I have 17x8 all the way around. 255/40/17 in the rear.225/40/17 on the front. I did have 17x9.5 of another type in the rear with 4.5 offset. My current 17x8 with 4.5 offset is about a 1/4 from touching the lower fender by the moulding.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Could not figure out how to edit from my phone. But the front is the one that was close to rubbing when I turn. The prior 17x9.5 would rub on the tears even with some modification on the inner feeder well if you know what I mean.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Not 18", but will give you an idea...

This is what I am running: 245/45/17 front & 274/40/17 rear on American Racing Torque Thrust II. The wheels are American Racing Torque Thrust II (polished) 17x8 (front) & 17x9.5 (rear). The tires are BFG GForce Sport C2. So far I like how the tires perform.


----------



## Briankdau (Feb 4, 2018)

Could you possibly post a picture of yr car when you have time
Thanks


----------



## Darryl West (Oct 4, 2019)

cij911 said:


> Not 18", but will give you an idea...
> 
> This is what I am running: 245/45/17 front & 274/40/17 rear on American Racing Torque Thrust II. The wheels are American Racing Torque Thrust II (polished) 17x8 (front) & 17x9.5 (rear). The tires are BFG GForce Sport C2. So far I like how the tires perform.


----------



## Darryl West (Oct 4, 2019)

What backspace did you use in the back? I want to run the same setup but I could only find a 5.5 backspace wheel for the rear. Thanks


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

cij911 said:


> Not 18", but will give you an idea...
> 
> This is what I am running: 245/45/17 front & 274/40/17 rear on American Racing Torque Thrust II. The wheels are American Racing Torque Thrust II (polished) 17x8 (front) & 17x9.5 (rear). The tires are BFG GForce Sport C2. So far I like how the tires perform.


Did you have an issue installing those? I see they only come in a 5X120.65mm bolt pattern, isnt out bolt pattern 5X120mm?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

5 x 4.75" or 120.65mm


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

O52 said:


> 5 x 4.75" or 120.65mm


This is the same thing?
I was asking if his torque thrust wheels which come in a 5X120.65 bolt pattern fit on his gto which should have a 5X120 bolt pattern


----------

